# Slovene: conjugation of "najti"



## 123xyz

Zdravo vsem,

Ali mi lahko nekdo pove, katero je preteklo deležje (na pr. naredivši) glagola "najti"? Morda je "najdši", "najdevši" ili "naševši" (v srbohrvaščini je "našavši"). Našel sem neke članke v medmrežju (le malo), s vsako obliko, in ne vem, v kaj naj verjamem - predpostavljam, da ljudje zelo pogosto delajo napake s tem, upoštevajoč, da so vsa deležja malo zastarela, ali vsaj "preveč zapletana za vsakdanje govorjenje". Poleg tega, pregibniki, ki jih uporabljam, običajno izpuščajo deležnike in deležja popolnoma, kot da bi ne obstajali...

Medtem me zanimajo tudi pretekla deležja glagolov kot "oditi", "priti", "raziti se", in tako dalje, ki imajo isto končnico z glagolom "najti" - vse izvirajo iz osnovnega glagola "iti". Domnevno imajo ista deležja, torej če se pravi "najdši", se pravi tudi "otidši", če se pravi pa "najdevši", se pravi tudi "otidevši", itd.

Vnaprej se zahvaljujem


----------



## Panceltic

Glede na to, da so deležja "odšedši", "našedši", "razšedši se", bi bilo mogoče sklepati, da je pravilna oblika "našedši".

Nisem pa prepričan, kajti s tem glagolom se dogajajo različne analogije (recimo pogovorne oblike preteklega deležnika na -l "najdu, najdla" namesto "našel, našla").


----------



## 123xyz

Dobro; hvala za odgovor. Vendar če pride nekdo, ki ve brez dvoma, katero deležje je pravilno, želim zaslišati. Medtem naj omenim, da je "нашедши" pravilna ruska oblika, tako da je nekaj verjetno, da slovenščina ima isto obliko - lahko se s tem tolažimo v pomanjkanju gotove potrditve


----------



## Irbis

Deležniki in deležja na -ši so sicer nekoč bili v slovenščini, ampak zdaj se ne uporabljajo več.
Že Prešeren je napisal puščico (sicer na račun teh deležnikov pri nedovršnih glagolih):
Gorjancev jezik naših potujčavši,
si kriv, da kolne kmet molitve bravši.
In po mojem je s tem eden večjih krivcev, da so te oblike izginile iz moderne slovenščne.
Zdaj vse take stvari zapisujemo opisno:
"Ko sem našel ..."


----------



## Panceltic

Popravek: potujč*v*avši

Tako je, Prešeren je tudi nalašč uporabil napačno deležje (preteklo) namesto sedanjega, da bi pokazal, da ju ljudje sploh ne ločijo in ne znajo več uporabljati.


----------



## 123xyz

> Deležniki in deležja na -ši so sicer nekoč bili v slovenščini, ampak zdaj se ne uporabljajo več. Zdaj vse take stvari zapisujemo opisno.



Zavedam sem tega, in nisem zatrjeval, da ni tako. Nasproti, sam sem izjavil, da so ti deležniki in deležja zastareli in neznani (ali čudni) večini Slovencev. V vsakem primeru, to ni pomembno; ne zanima me, koliko je navadno ali nenavadno uporabljati preteklo deležje glagola najti - enostavno želim izvedeti obliko, pa tudi če to pomeni, da v bistvu iščem deležje iz šestnajstega stoletja.



> potujčvavši


Radoveden sem - kaj pomeni ta beseda? Predpostavljam, da je "narediti (no, naredivši), da bi nekaj bilo tuje, t.j. manj domače", ampak je dozdevno ne morem najti, verjetno ker ne vem njenega nedoločnika.


----------



## Irbis

Nedoločnik je "potujčevati", tukaj bi rekel, da v pomenu, da se nekritično prevzema stvari iz tujih jezikov.

Morda boš uspel kaj najti tule:
http://nl.ijs.si/imp/imp25k/imp25k-2014-01-09/html-m/
Nekaj deležnikov na -vši je videti, ampak za "najti" ga ni videti. Ampak to besedišče je le zi manjšega dela korpusa.

Tukaj je pa možno iskati po korpusu starih slovenskih besedil, morda se bo kaj našlo:
http://nl.ijs.si/noske/sl-ref.cgi/first_form


----------



## Panceltic

Irbis said:


> Nedoločnik je "potujčevati"



Pravilno deležje pa bi bilo potujč*e*vavši, v Prešernovem verzu prihaja do (gorenjske) vokalne redukcije.


----------



## 123xyz

> Tukaj je pa možno iskati po korpusu starih slovenskih besedil, morda se bo kaj našlo.



Našel sem tako "najdši" kot "našedši" :S V vsakem primeru, če je pravilno reči "odšedši", kakor izjavlja Panceltic, mora biti pravilno tudi "našedši" - koren teh besed je isti (iti). 



> Nedoločnik je "potujčevati", tukaj bi rekel, da v pomenu, da se nekritično prevzema stvari iz tujih jezikov.



Hvala, razumem.


----------

